# Digi Powerbox



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks a little getho, but it works for me








Been playing with my new laptop and other gizmos on a 16vT Golf. Quite a bit of fun


----------



## BoostedmkI (Aug 15, 2007)

hey man whats that white box with the ribbon the one that u added to your ecu?


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedmkI)*

Emulator, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did that with mine too!!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (charly_guan)*

Jupp, it is an emulator. Makes tweaking the chip sooo easy


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

please explain more about this emulator. if you would


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Not much to say really, 
What I do is upload the program to the emulator and make changes to the program whilst driving with VAGCom and wideband lambda.
Obviously you have to know where to modify for the changes to happen


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

The Golf in the pics hit the rollers today
306 PS @ flywheel
282 PS @ wheels
401 nm torque (295 Ibs/ft)
All at 1,5 bar - 22 psi
KR engine, stock head, chopped S2 exhaust/inlet manifold, KKK K24 turbo, 440cc injector @ 3,5 bar, S2 pistons and rods. Digifant managment


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

I'd really like to hear more about it : brand name, more info, where it can be had, etc
I've never seen anything like this in Canada/USA


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Mathdiesel)*

I'm using ECM2001 mapping software


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

digi 1 or 2.....I WANT AN EMMULATOR


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

looks like digifant I


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Been on a bit more serious dyno today


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

out of curiousity, is that a standard IDE cable connecting the digi ecu to the emulator?


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi!
I have pretty much the same engine. Can you tell me did you use an oil pressure restrictor to the turbo?
I get some oil in the exhaust when i drive it little harder so im wondering if an restrictor would cure it...


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (editionone_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_ 










Duct tape FTW!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

i wish i knew what codes to mess with


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_i wish i knew what codes to mess with

I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OledL4Ni1pY


----------

